

Ask HN: How do you deal with micro-managers in startups? - yuvadam

I am starting to hear about too many cases of startups that manage their devs as if it were a tightly-run corporation. It is not uncommon to see dev managers/CTOs that:<p><pre><code>  - hamper innovation
  - manage devs by day-to-day tasks
  - hand down architectural decisions
  - interrupt plugged-in devs to ask "managerial" questions
</code></pre>
What would you do as a dev looking to work at a startup, with all the responsibilities involved, but found herself managed by micro-managers just looking for people to get the job done, on their terms?<p>What would you do as a founder who found himself with a core team that is very talented, yet hampers innovation?
======
Mz
Try to diplomatically educate them. Try to politely point out how this stuff
is counterproductive. Try to look for "teaching moments" and set an example.
There is a saying: "A good example is the best lecture." If you go about
handling things more effectively using a superior paradigm, other folks will
begin to follow your example -- not because it's you, but because it works.

